# Thinking of getting a 2013 Beetle



## x__CRASH__x (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello, new to these forums as I haven't owned a VW since a 1994 VR6 Passat. I have a couple questions I was hoping to get some help with.

The wife and I saw a Beetle with the old retro wheels on them, and it got us thinking, could a brand new Beetle have retro looking aftermarket parts made for it? I looked in the pictures forum and saw the Toffee Brown rendition shown, and it is fantastic! Thanks to the gentleman who did that work. 










Where does one find aftermarket parts for the Beetle? Things like a chrome roof rack, chrome trim additions, etc. Some pictures of ideas we have:


























Any info would be greatly appreciated!! :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome ! Seeing that your leaning toward a brown Beetle, one item that may be of
interest to you is a bronze version of a vintage Volkswagen (name) script emblem
which I was able to get for myself in chrome. To see it you have to go to Ebay and
plot in # 221095775681. It is an auction in Australia and I was able to win mine for
about $42 plus $10 shipping to U.S.. There are vintage VW items that can be found
at www.jbugs.com . If requested, they will mail you a catalog where you might find
items that could be used on your new Beetle. Good hunting !


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I love the Toffee Brown with the retro wheels!


----------



## x__CRASH__x (Aug 14, 2012)

Ordered the catalog. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

x__CRASH__x said:


> Ordered the catalog. Thanks for the info!


Happy hunting :thumbup:


----------

